# Some Dethleffs questions



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

1) Does anyone have a Dethleffs A7871-2 overcab, and if so, can the dinette and the side bench be tweaked somehow to make a larger loungin area? I have seen a van with some extra swaps and backs, but we were not able to work out how to put it together! 

2) I have been advised that for the habitation service, the vehicle must be lifted and sprayed underneath with some water repellent. This is a Hymer Group warranty requirement - is this the case or have I been fed bull xxxx?

3) Is Dethleffs part of Hymer?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Russell

This is all I could find on the net for you

Part of the Hymer group, Dethleffs was founded over 70 years ago by Arist Dethleffs - Since then many things have changed at Dethleffs but their motivation remains the same. The family is their main concern, whether it consists of 2 or 5 people, with Dethleffs comfort and relaxation is guaranteed.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have a fortero, fab little van. Dethleffs are part of the hymer group. I would assume but have no knowledge, that changing the layout, if a new van would invalidate the warranty, but from what I have seen on here do able. We have never had a request, or waxed the bottom of the van. Ours is 3 years old and is checked yearly and no mention of having it done as part of the warranty/ownership.

Are you thinking of buying one Russell? There is a posting on here somewhere, giving Kathrin email for Dehtleffs in Germany, who was/is fab at sorting out problems and I'm sure would be bale to answer your questions. Unfortunately it was a year or two since I last contacted her and have lost the email.

Karen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dethleffs*

Hi Karen

Yes seriously considering one, a nearly new one.

The dinette seats both have a pull out extension for when parked up etc. It still leave a slight gap to the side bench though. I was hoping to maybe fill this - temporary only when parked - to make a more British like lounge, if that makes sense!

Russell


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Not really, ours is a u shaped two berth low profile. Are u thinking of having something like a corner group? If so, euro mobil do one similar, it has a piece of ply and then the cushion make it into a corner type sofa thingy. But the cab is blocked off completely by sliding doors allowing this.

Will the back area be open or against something? Or have I got the idea wrong. 

Anyway, would I buy another dethleffs, defo. Just need to save loads. We have had heater problem, but was generic to truma, tap problem, everything else has been brilliant, and the replacements haven't faultered. Insulation on our is great. Only downside on ours is the tiddly bathroom.

Good luck with it. Is it a coloured one?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I told you it was part of Hymer group didn't you believe me?

Think you have been fed a load of bull do you think it's something to do with greasing an alko chassis if it has one?

I'm sober now sorry was slurring my speech and non-stop laughing - least I am a happy binge drinker!


Greenie. :lol:


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Russel,
Re (2), Yes the habitation service includes a spray (from a can) to the underneath wood edges and needs to be given every year for 6 years to conform to the requirements of the 6 year water ingress warranty.
Mine a Esprit RT low profile is now nearly 4 years old and my only complaints are the plastic fittings used at the time on the water hose connections which I replace with jubilee clips when they have leaked.
One of the steps to the fixed beds has developed a creak which I have just 90% repaired by lifting the stair carpet and screwing a 5mm thick aluminium plate (Ebay) to the step and then sticking the carpet back with the original tape.

The Germans are very easy to deal with, [email protected] (Spare Part Department)
Kathrin Straubinger 07562987201

Mine is on a Renault and I hope to keep it for a long time.

My last 2 habitations which have a leeway of 2 months ether side of its birthday have been completed by Spainish Dethleff dealers who charged €97 a similar charge is made by French Dethleff Dealers.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dethleffs*

Karen - yes that sounds the sort of thing I am hoping to acheive.

Bob - I was today quoted £345 for a hab services by a Dethleffs dealer. I kid you not.

Russell


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

£150 + parts. We use lazy days in Market Drayton. They hadn't much of a reputation on here previously, but they have been excellent with us.


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a Dethleff 7810 which has a small lift up section in the lounge which makes the lounge seating bigger this is a factory fitted item and comes with the extra cushions As for hab service just had mine done no mention of waxing underneath but it did cost £350 

John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> 1) Does anyone have a Dethleffs A7871-2 overcab, and if so, can the dinette and the side bench be tweaked somehow to make a larger loungin area? I have seen a van with some extra swaps and backs, but we were not able to work out how to put it together!


Hi Russell,

Answer to this bit is probably yes. Ours has a similar dinette, and ours does make up to a large L shaped seat - the gap through to the cab can be filled in to make a continuous seat joining one half of the dinette with the side bench.

I'll look to see if I can find a photo.

The support arrangement for the seat is a bit odd to my mind, but it works well - can seat eight or nine (slim-ish) people for drinks around the table. OK until anyone needs the loo 

Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Would you believe it - not a single picture of the interior with the seat extended. Pah!

Found this on the Southdowns website - another 9800XXL but with the "lounge" rather than "dinette" layout, but the principle is the same. 
Seat filler

Our infill cushion has a wooden base with a slot in it from back to (almost) the front - this groove locates on the slide out piece from the side bench and the bit that extends the rear facing dinette seat. The rear facing dinette seat extends by dropping the bottom hinged access flap on the end of the seat, this reveals a top hinged piece which has to be lifted to horizontal where it can be supported by the access flap. Hmm, I'll need pictures to make this a bit clearer, I think. I'm working in London tomorrow, but should be able to take pics when I get back - trains permitting.

Regards,
John


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Russel these hab prices are a rip of I did not realize they had gone up so much, my first one was in the UK but involved a high mileage so as I pass a Dethleff dealer just outside Cambrils when visiting Spain I use them, the foreman fitter is English.
The cost in 2009 was €90, 2010 I paid €96.70.
In 2009 when passing a French Dethleff dealer I called in and was quoted €90.
Now if we still had €1.55+ to the pound-------------bliss.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seat*



Dixi said:


> I have a Dethleff 7810 which has a small lift up section in the lounge which makes the lounge seating bigger this is a factory fitted item and comes with the extra cushions As for hab service just had mine done no mention of waxing underneath but it did cost £350
> 
> John


John - do you have a photo of this arrangement or could you text/email me one?

John (other John) - I think the Globetrotter is slightly different, but certainly that is the look I am hoping for.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dethleffs*




bob23 said:


> Russel these hab prices are a rip of I did not realize they had gone up so much, my first one was in the UK but involved a high mileage so as I pass a Dethleff dealer just outside Cambrils when visiting Spain I use them, the foreman fitter is English.
> The cost in 2009 was €90, 2010 I paid €96.70.
> In 2009 when passing a French Dethleff dealer I called in and was quoted €90.
> Now if we still had €1.55+ to the pound-------------bliss.


Cheaper to have a week away in France and have it done there then for me!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Dethleffs*



Rapide561 said:


> Cheaper to have a week away in France and have it done there then for me!


I think this happens more and more. I know Jock (of Jock and Rita) has his Hymer serviced by the factory in Germany. Good excuse for a continental trip :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Russell,

Fingers crossed for a sequence of posts / pictures that show how to bridge the gap....

This is part one of three (I hope).


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Part two of three...


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

.. and finally three of three...


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

...phew, I didn't expect that to work as well as it has.

Apologies for the blur on some of the hastily taken photos...


Regards,
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dethleffs*

John

Thanks for your efforts with this. I think I can see why the Dethleffs 7871-2 does not do the same.

1) Picture 1 - the 7871-2 does not have a pull out bit from the bench seat - only from the dinette.

2) The dinette on the 7871-2 extends as yours does. I think though, with a bit of jiggerypokery, I could copy your set up though.

Cheers again

Russell


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Russell,

Happy to help. I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult to create a suitable support to bridge any similar gap. The result is great in ours for watching TV etc.

The other half of our dinette (forward facing) also extends as in the pictures below - though this is less useful.

Regards,
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Deadleggs*

Yes John that pic is exactly what the 7871-2 does. I thought there was a bit missing to fill the Gap but I think with a bit of creative skill and my aunty using the sewing machine etc, I could sort it.

The lounging is the only thing stopping me from ordering.

Russell


----------



## monohanger (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,anyone know where i can get windscreen/side quarter window for a Merc 1982 globe trotter?


----------

